# Restoring a 1979 Spitfire



## Greenidbandit (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm restoring a 1979 Schwinn Spitfire what is better to strip it down and have it powder coated or to have it painted professionally...????


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 11, 2018)

Post some pics of what it's condition is now..


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 11, 2018)

Check my profile picture. I'll try and post some more later


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

I see it's black so me myself and I wouldn't have a problem with painting it ourselves.


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info. What I'm trying to find out is, are they painted or powder coated from the factory.?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

They are acid dipped, dipped in red oxide primer and then electrostatically painted.


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks Big g. Looks like I'm off to my nearest electrostatic paint shop..


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

Or if the paint is good, you can always leave the original paint. I personally prefer original paint. But if you are totally restoring the bike, a repaint is probably the best option. Either way, can’t wait to see the outcome. I hope you post pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Restore = single stage paint over red oxide like GT said. Anything else is something besides a restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 18, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Or if the paint is good, you can always leave the original paint. I personally prefer original paint. But if you are totally restoring the bike, a repaint is probably the best option. Either way, can’t wait to see the outcome. I hope you post pics.


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks Danny, I will definitely post some pictures when I'm finished. I stripped the bike down last weekend took the bottom brackets out and all the headset and everything and I watched a few videos on YouTube regarding how to take the kickstand off by using a crescent wrench slit over the top of the kickstand tried that with no luck I thought the little plug on the bottom of the kickstand bracket would slide right out like the videos but having trouble getting that little sucker out


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jan 18, 2018)

Not my listing, but pick up a pair of these while you can. These shorter Schwinn block letter decals for the TT aren't as easy to find as the feather script used in other years. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282512867767

And for my sixpence, just powder it. You'll be looking at about $100 and you'll never have to worry about it again, especially if black was your color of choice. It's just a '79 Spit, not something overly collectible (still have the '79 I got a as a 6th grade graduation present and will be going through it this spring so I'm in the same boat) so just build it your way and love it all the more. Cover the bars with Grab-on, pop on some BMX forks and bunny pegs and it's off to the beach  If this were some pristine, unrestored, 'as-new' basement find yeah, preserve it, but that's not what your bike looks like to me. These are the Chevy small block of beach cruisers, a zillion of them out there, enjoy your build with no regrets.

My Jr. High work truck, circa 1981- (CBR forks and Team Schwinn cranks would find their way onto it soon after this pic, but I don't have a pic of it in the that configuration)


----------



## KLUNKER 5 (Jan 18, 2018)

Spitfire’s not collectible?? Might want to check out how many are for sale and if they are how much people want for them.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

KLUNKER 5 said:


> View attachment 739802 Spitfire’s not collectible?? Might want to check out how many are for sale and if they are how much people want for them.



I never really felt like they were plentiful. But the more I have gotten into these late 70’s spitfires and early 80’s cruisers, the more I’ve realized how scarce nice ones are. People who have them, have many and hoard lots of parts. They don’t typically like to let anything go either. Finding a chainguard in any color has proved to be quite a task. These bikes are, without a doubt, very collectible in my opinion.


----------



## frampton (Jan 18, 2018)

In order to get the pin to come out, attach a small pair of vise grips to the pin. The extra weight should make it drop out.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2018)

Was that OG paint?, if so just put new decals, power coat looks too thick in my opinion, oh yea, throw away those fenders! cabers don't let other cabers put fenders on Spitfires/Cruisers!!. my 77


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2018)

mrg said:


> Was that OG paint?, if so just put new decals, power coat looks too thick in my opinion, oh yea, throw away those fenders! cabers don't let other cabers put fenders on Spitfires/Cruisers!!. my 77View attachment 740042



Agreed. NO FENDERS! Lol


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey Danny so I thought it over and I decided to stay with the original paint. I went ahead and rebadged it minus the seat tube badge. The original one is still there and has a good faded look. So me and my 5yr old daughter took a few days and tore it down and parts dipped ever part and regreased it. Next weekend I'll try my shot at some polish on the frame.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2018)

Greenidbandit said:


> Hey Danny so I thought it over and I decided to stay with the original paint. I went ahead and rebadged it minus the seat tube badge. The original one is still there and has a good faded look. So me and my 5yr old daughter took a few days and tore it down and parts dipped ever part and regreased it. Next weekend I'll try my shot at some polish on the frame.
> 
> View attachment 742690



From that picture, the paint looks like it's in pretty good shape, certainly better than some I've seen. Some polish will do wonders for that bike! And there are people on here who can really make them shine!


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2018)

ChattyMatty said:


> Not my listing, but pick up a pair of these while you can. These shorter Schwinn block letter decals for the TT aren't as easy to find as the feather script used in other years.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Frame-Sticker-Decal-Pair-White-for-Bikes-Water-Application-6-75-x-1-in/282512867767?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...



Are those anodized aluminum rims? I'd call that a hot rod!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 24, 2018)

Greenidbandit said:


> Hey Danny so I thought it over and I decided to stay with the original paint. I went ahead and rebadged it minus the seat tube badge. The original one is still there and has a good faded look. So me and my 5yr old daughter took a few days and tore it down and parts dipped ever part and regreased it. Next weekend I'll try my shot at some polish on the frame.
> 
> View attachment 742690



Heck yeah man! It looks amazing. That was a good call. It’s sure a beauty. I have one just like it. It’s one of my favorites for sure. Super cool to do projects like that with your kids. My daughter and I built many bikes together back in the day. We still ride our schinns together almost weekly and she’s 18 now.


----------



## Greenidbandit (Jan 26, 2018)

UPDATE; so I tried to put some polish on the frame today. When I went to wipe it off, I wiped over the new water transfer decals I put on about 5-6 days ago and messed the top tube Schwinn badge up I thought for sure by now that they would be dry enough to at least likely wipe over anyhow does anybody have any other thoughts regarding possible vinyl stickers or stencils that can actually be painted on. I had one of the thought of possibly maybe putting some clear coat over my next set of decals. Need some help guys your feedback would be greatly appreciated thanks a lot.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 27, 2018)

Greenidbandit said:


> UPDATE; so I tried to put some polish on the frame today. When I went to wipe it off, I wiped over the new water transfer decals I put on about 5-6 days ago and messed the top tube Schwinn badge up I thought for sure by now that they would be dry enough to at least likely wipe over anyhow does anybody have any other thoughts regarding possible vinyl stickers or stencils that can actually be painted on. I had one of the thought of possibly maybe putting some clear coat over my next set of decals. Need some help guys your feedback would be greatly appreciated thanks a lot.



I personally haven’t had a lot of experience with water transfer decals. I either leave my bikes worn and as is or in a few cases I have had a local pinstriper hand letter them for me. It’s not cheap, but it looks great and holds up really well. I’m sure some of the other guys on here will have some good ideas involving decals. Good luck man.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 30, 2018)

Here is my original paint 79 Spitfire


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 1, 2018)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is my original paint 79 Spitfire
> 
> View attachment 745694



Dayum, that’s sexy!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2018)

Greenidbandit said:


> UPDATE; so I tried to put some polish on the frame today. When I went to wipe it off, I wiped over the new water transfer decals I put on about 5-6 days ago and messed the top tube Schwinn badge up I thought for sure by now that they would be dry enough to at least likely wipe over anyhow does anybody have any other thoughts regarding possible vinyl stickers or stencils that can actually be painted on. I had one of the thought of possibly maybe putting some clear coat over my next set of decals. Need some help guys your feedback would be greatly appreciated thanks a lot.




*Question.* How long did you let the decal sit in the water?


----------



## ChattyMatty (Feb 23, 2018)

Didn't mean to start a flame war about them not being collectible. Just meant that at least here in So Cal you can find totally complete, sharp, original bikes for what the pre-guys end up paying for a nice springer fork. 70/80's Middleweights are 'no regrets' bikes- however you build them, if you love it your way, that's great. There's nothing on a Spitfire that's so hard to find you'd sell your first born to Rumpelstiltskin for it (well ok, if you happen to find a Californa Cruiser, fine I'll grant you that one's hard and there were a couple less-than-common colors). But we've all popped onto eBay, seen that rare pre-war bit, checked the vendors other listings and it's clear they started with a totally complete creampuff and parted the whole thing out becasue the fender bob is worth more than a perfect Spit'.

Ask for 'mil spec' if you don't like you're powder thick, most quality powder shops are happy to do it thin, but lay it on fat becasue that's what people often think they want. 

As for the decal issue, dealing with old decals can be tricky. Soak them just long enough for the paper to saturate then remove them from the water. If you just leave them in the water for ten minutes all the adhesive will float away. Let the decal sit out of the water for a minute or three to soften up, then when it's loose gently slide it on. You can also go to your local scale model store and get a product called "decal set" applied to the frame where the decal will go to help it adhere.


----------



## Spider (Mar 8, 2018)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is my original paint 79 Spitfire
> 
> View attachment 745694



Gorgeous!


----------



## Spider (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm interested in obtaining decals for the same bike. If anyone has a line on vinyl or water, please let me know. Good luck with the restore(s) and these bikes look great!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 11, 2021)

KLUNKER 5 said:


> View attachment 739802 Spitfire’s not collectible?? Might want to check out how many are for sale and if they are how much people want for them.



Nice collection! 👍🏼


----------

